# Need a stomp pad.



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm looking to buy a new stomp pad. Any suggestions? I have a lamar mission 151 board with liquid bindings and I'm tired of slipping on the lifts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

whatever looks pretty and is somewhat functional.


----------



## SCZ71 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have forgone the stomp pads as they always seem to get as slick as the board does. I picked up some of the aluminum studs and they seem to work much better. And since they come packaged as individual pieces, you can set them as wide apart or close together as you want.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

SCZ71 is rite...if your going to bother with one at all, it might as well be the metal studs. Besides that, use your body weight more by applying pressure on your loose foot. Push it into the side of the back binding creating a false sense of attachment...that should work


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

This thought is more so for shits and giggles, but try attaching bottle caps to the top of your board. How well that will work, I have no freaking clue.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Jib*stick said:


> SCZ71 is rite...if your going to bother with one at all, it might as well be the metal studs. Besides that, use your body weight more by applying pressure on your loose foot. Push it into the side of the back binding creating a false sense of attachment...that should work


that is what i would do


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

i've got a stomp pad with aluminum studs and a "rocker" type thing in the middle..cant tell ya how it works as i've not used it yet.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i no longer bother with stomp pads.

my mighty groin muscles adequately push my trailing foot against the inside of my rear binder!

roar!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

If your ever planning on running your board through a belt grinder for tuning, you should go with a smaller foam or rubber stomp pad. Burton, Dakine are some good places to start. However, as stated above, these pads often wear out or don't offer a lot of grip. If your solely concerned with grip, studs are the best bet for preventing slippage. Burton studs are very nice and you can place them on the board however you want (I made a cross design on one of my boards). Hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. Sounds like studs are the way to go.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm a beginner and find I can't get off the lift without something for traction (yes, I've tried without a stompad/equivalent).
I have a set of clear rubber dots, that I can arrange in whatever pattern I want, and find them to be really helpful. Plus they're not really very visible, so if you want a clean look...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

How much should I expect to pay for the metal studs? Where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

i bought a cheap rubber one at the mountain and it works great, its really grippy


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I have Burton Metal studs on my board, they got great traction and come in a pack of 6 studs. For metal studs you sould be pay around $6-$13, all depends on brand and were you buy them! Also when you put them on or a stomp pad, take your time and use your boot and line it all up against your binding that you take your foot out, this way you get the most traction out of it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

i have bought a couple dakine stop pads. their kinda like rubber studs but their rubber and have like sticky stud-like protuberances, omg big word hoped i spelled it right haha, and they work pretty good.


----------

